# ?

## o

!        .   ,   ?  :
1)  ;
2) ;
3) ;
4)    ,     , ,  ;
5)  ;
6)   ;
7)    (, );
8)       ;
9)  . 
    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !        .   ,   ?  :
> 1)  ;
> 2) ;
> 3) ;
> 4)    ,     , ,  ;
> 5)  ;
> 6)   ;
> 7)    (, );
> 8)       ;
> ...

  ...        ,    ,  ...  -    -          .          ,    600  $  ...      ,  -       .       ?  ,      ?

----------


## Vesna83

" ", "", "", ""...   40 .$.      ?

----------


## GVL224

> " ", "", "", ""...   40 .$.      ?

    -     ...
 -  ...
 - ,     
 -  ,       ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -     ...
>  -  ...
>  - ,     
>  -  ,       ...

  ...  ,        

> ,  -       .

----------


## 23q

*Vesna83*,    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 5)  ;

   *23q*, ... .

----------


## 23q

(6   ),  ...

----------


## Vesna83

> *Vesna83*,    ?

  .  . 
,     ,     . 
    ,    :)))   

> -     ...
>  -  ...
>  - ,     
>  -  ,       ...

      ,    " "?

----------


## GVL224

> ,    " "?

     ,     ...
  ...

----------


## Victorious

> ...     ....

        -   ?

----------


## Vesna83

> -   ?

  ,   ,  -  ,   ,   .

----------


## Condor

> " ", "", "", ""...   40 .$.      ?

   :
-   
-  
-     
: 
-   
-  
-     (  )
:
-   , 
-  
-   ( )
-   ()
-   35-45  .
:
-   (     )
-   
      ,     ,   .  ,     300 ,   ( ,    ),    ,   (     ),  ,    .

----------


## wap-poltava

-         ""  .

----------


## Vesna83

> -         ""  .

  ,   , , ? 
   - ,       ?

----------


## Condor

*Vesna83*, ,   ,   ,  - ))

----------


## Vesna83

> *Vesna83*, ,   ,   ,  - ))

    -     .

----------


## Vesna83

-  ""?
 ? 
  ?
  ""?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -  ""?
>  ?
>   ?
>   ""?

  1)     -  "".  ,  ,   .    .                . 
2)   99% -  .   ,      .     ,   ,       .    50  ,        -  ,    .      ,     . 
3)  ,           .   ,     )

----------


## alexx76

> 1)     -  "".  ,  ,   .    .                . 
> 2)   99% -  .   ,      .     ,   ,       .    50  ,        -  ,    .      ,     . 
> 3)  ,           .   ,     )

        ?..    ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

*alexx76*,

----------


## alexx76

).      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*alexx76*,       20   -     ,      .     .

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,       20   -     ,      .     .

      40 ))..   !!     ..       .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*alexx76*,      ,    )
   -   ,      ,     ,  ,    ,  ,    ))         ..,   -      .   *Vesna83*,   ,    .        ,    ,   .      - ,          .      ,    . -       )

----------


## Pentax

> ,     ,  ,    ,  ,    ))

    (     ).   . ?     .

----------


## Vesna83

2 .   . -     (      ).  ,      - .    ?   -    ,      .      ,     .   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  
...,  - ...   ,   ,   ,   ...  ,        ...      ...-

----------


## Karen

> ...,  - ...   ,   ,   ,   ...  ,        ...      ...-

  ---      *Jedi_Lee*,  ...

----------


## Pentax

> 2 .   . -     (      ).  ,      - .    ?   -    ,      .      ,     .   ?

      .    .  . .       . 
  ,   . ,   ,   .

----------

> ,     .   ?

    ,    ,   .       ,   ,  .     ,   .         .
   .  ,  ,   10         '  ...

----------

> 2 .   . -     (      ).  ,      - .    ?   -    ,      .      ,     .   ?

  .
  .      .
 .     .  .  .    .
 .   - .
     .

----------


## alexx76

> 2 .   . -     (      ).  ,      - .    ?   -    ,      .      ,     .   ?

      .    .        .      .   )..    )).     

> ,    ,   .       ,   ,  .     ,   .         .
>    .  ,  ,   10         '  ...

   25    ..    40     ..        ..       ..    ))

----------

*alexx76*,    ,    -  ,    - 100%

----------


## alexx76

> *alexx76*,    ,    -  ,    - 100%

     )..     .....          ..    ..

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .    .        .      .   )

    ?    ,           ))

----------


## alexx76

> ?    ,           ))

   ??)).. ..  ..   5..    .  )),.     .))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ??))

       . -     .

----------


## alexx76

> . -     .

    )

----------

